# Snowdrops & Snowflakes TICA show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazpahs Mischief maker (Missy) had a fabulous day first time out
She was final-ed in 5 rings out of 12 what a little star
12 BOC
12 BOD
3 BOB
6 2nd BOB
Final placing .....3rd, 5th, 8th, 8th, 9th,
CH Stenic supersonic (Nic )collected plenty points he didn't final, but did me proud
The competition was strong and plenty GCCF cats were at the show


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations! Any pics from the show?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Pictures of Missy at the show


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow - she's sooo beautiful! Lovely pictures!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

She certainly looks like she's enjoying herself and the judges are enjoying her too Huge well done to this gorgeous young lady and of course to you May-you have every reason and then some to be as proud of this little lady


----------

